# Greetings Brethen



## josephedmonds (Jan 20, 2020)

Greetings Brothers from Piedmont-Pioneer Lodge #685.  I am a newly raised Master Mason in Lodge and having been initiated in early 2019.

Yours Fraternally,
Joe Edmonds


----------



## Chaz (Jan 20, 2020)

Greetings and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 20, 2020)

Welcome to the site!


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## NavyMooseCCNA (Jan 21, 2020)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 21, 2020)

Welcome, Brother!


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 23, 2020)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## Bro Sony (Jan 24, 2020)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother!


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Jan 25, 2020)

Welcome Brother


----------



## Keith C (Jan 29, 2020)

Welcome to the forum Brother


----------



## Bro Sony (Jan 31, 2020)

Welcome to the forum Brother


----------



## Bloke (Feb 6, 2020)

Belated Greetings and Welcome !


----------

